# Kaufberatung Allround-Laptop bis 1000€



## m3ntozz911 (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin mir am überlegen einen Laptop zu zulegen, mit dem auch unterwegs gelegentlich gezockt und gearbeitet werden kann. Meine Budget-Obergrenze liegt bei 1000 Euro.
Dabei sein müsste:

-SSD, kann diese auch seperat kaufen. Es wird kein großer Speicher benötigt, also keine HDD+SSD-Kombi 
-Full HD
- 8GB RAM
-15,6 Zoll


Ein Betriebssystem wäre nicht notwendig(!!!).


Hier hätte ich schon mal was:
Acer Aspire V15 39,62 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
der mit dem i7 6700HQ und der SSD für 999€

Grüß, 

m3ntozz911


----------



## flotus1 (26. Februar 2016)

Die Konfiguration des Acer krankt an einem typischen Problem: bärenstarke CPU, schwachbrüstige GPU.
Zum Vergleich: die GTX 950M die hier verbaut ist liegt leistungsmäßig deutlich unterhalb einer GTX 750TI für den Desktop. Die CPU hingegen ist ist nur ein wenig schwächer als ein I7-6700 für den Desktop.
Bei PCs würden alle die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen bei einer so klaren Fehlkonfiguration. Bei Laptops ist das leider gang ung gäbe.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen welche Spiele du spielen möchtest. Vielleicht reicht ja eine GTX 950M dafür, dann sollte der Laptop aber deutlich weniger kosten oder hochwertiger sein als so ein Acer für 1000€.
Bei "unterwegs zocken" muss man auch die Akkulaufzeit im Blick haben. Ein Quadcore samt starker GPU säuft im Spielbetrieb abseits der Steckdose in maximal einer Stunde den Akku leer. Wenn zum Beispiel nur LoL oder Ähnliches gespielt werden soll wäre ein sparsamer Zweikerner mit Multimedia-GPU eine ausgewogenere Konfiguration.
Hilfreich wäre weiterhin zu wissen ob du von Studentenangeboten Gebrauch machen kannst.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (26. Februar 2016)

Ja das Studentenangebot kann genutzt werden. 
Gezockt werden soll unter anderem LoL, CS:GO , Rocket League und Dota2. 

Gut, Steckdose ist in der Regel trotzdem  immer in der Nähe also daran sollte es nicht scheitern.


----------



## flotus1 (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn das so ist...
Maximale Spieleleistung mit ein wenig Reserven bekommst du hier:
8 NV  7SGE Lenovo IdeaPad Y7  -15ISK Gaming-Notebook - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
NH.G6JEG.  1, Acer Education Aspire Nitro VN7-592G-53CL "Campus Black Edition"  Sondermodell - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
Wenn du dich mit der Optik des Lenovo anfreunden kannst ist das ein ganz passables Notebook.

Als "Sparbrötchen" käme zum Beispiel dieses MSI in Frage: MSI GP62 2QE Leopard Pro - GP62-2QEi585FD (0016J3-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier sind aber die Akkulaufzeiten selbst bei niedriger Last nicht ganz zeitgemäß bei unter 2 Stunden.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (26. Februar 2016)

Ok, die Optik ist wirklich....nun ja.... speziell, aber daran sollte es dann auch nicht scheitern 

Wäre das Angebot hier nicht "besser" ?

Lenovo Y700-15ISK 80NV006NGE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Außer dass dort kein USB-Brenner dabei ist.


----------



## flotus1 (26. Februar 2016)

In der Tat, das sind noch mal 20€ weniger für das gleiche Notebook. Bisher gab es zu dem Preis nur eine Variante mit HDD.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (26. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## m3ntozz911 (28. Februar 2016)

Was wäre, wenn sich meine Anforderungen vom Arbeits-/"Gaming"-Laptop nun etwas verschoben hätten, zu sagen wir mal, dem Allround-/Business-Laptop?

Sprich: leicht, kleiner (14-15,6 Zoll), (robust), moderate Leistung

Wäre dann dieses hier interessant?

Lenovo U41-7  35,6 cm Ultrabook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## flotus1 (28. Februar 2016)

Nur wenn du mit kurzen Akkulaufzeiten klar kommst. Der 35Wh-Akku ist sehr knapp dimensioniert.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (28. Februar 2016)

Hast du vielleicht eine Alternative parat? Irgendwas empfehlenswert? 


Im Preisbereich 800€-1000€?


----------



## flotus1 (28. Februar 2016)

Von Asus die Zenbooks UX303. Davon gibt es Versionen mit Geforce 940m. Sinvolle Konfigurationen bis 1000€ allerdings nur ohne Windows. ASUS Zenbook UX303LB-R4152D silber (90NB08R1-M03200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten ein gebrauchtes T450s mit Geforce 940m. Davon werden in nächster Zeit sicher welche bei ebay für unter 1000€ auftauchen.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Und wie sieht es mit Lenovo allgemein aus? 

Die L- oder die E-Reihe? Ist die T-Reihe wirklich so viel besser?

Zum Beispiel hier den?

Lenovo ThinkPad E460 20EUS00000 / FullHD / i5 / 192GB bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das gesparte Geld könnte man dann natürlich in den Desktop stecken


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: bevor du als Privatkunde des Preises wegen zu L oder gar E greifst bist du mit einem gebrauchten T besser bedient. Nicht vergessen, die E-Serie kommt zum Beispiel nur mit 1 Jahr Garantie. Dafür gibt es schon Gründe.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Danke, ich hänge mich eh mal an den Thread von Klizzix dran, er scheint ähnliche Anfoderungen zu haben wie ich. Danke nochmals!

Obwohl ich auch schon von Bekannten negatives zur Lenovo Verabeitung gehört habe, im Sinne von Lack und Kratzern. Modell war ein Thinkpad Yoga.

Eine andere Frage: Wo wäre denn ein WQHD-Display zu gebrauchen bzw. nützlich?

Jetzt auf diesen hier bezogen: 2 FAS 5Q  , Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Ob es zu gebrauchen oder nützlich ist, das ist leider nicht mehr die Frage. Lenovo verbaut in der 60er Serie so abgrundtief schlechte FullHD IPS Panels dass WQHD die einzige Option ist wenn man ein anständiges Panel möchte. Mit Windows 10 und ein wenig Skalierung hat so eine hohe Auflösung dann schon ihren Reiz.
Für optische Gebrauchsspuren waren die Thinkpads wegen der gummierten Oberfläche schon immer anfällig.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Und in einem neuen T450? Wie sieht es da mit dem Panel aus?


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

ich dachte die FHD panels im t460s sind die gleichen wie die FHD IPS aus dem 450s und damit sehr gut. Hab bisher nur gehört das die aus den T450 und T460 nicht der bringer sein sollen


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube das war auf alle 60er Modelle bezogen, also auch L-460, E-460 und so weiter. Beim T460s hat man jedoch ein WQHD-Panel, also kein "schlechtes" Full-HD-Panel, richtig?


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

das 460s hat auch wie das 450s ein FHD IPS Panel neben dem WQHD Panel. Und im 450s war das FHD IPS Panel sehr gut, zumindest was ich bisher gelesen habe. Und hatte beim Lesen zum 460s aufgeschnappt das die FHD aus dem 460s die gleichen wie aus dem 450s sind, muss aber natürlich nicht so sein.


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Das FullHD IPS im T460(s) ist leider nicht das gleiche wie im T450(s), sondern ein deutlich schlechteres. Mag daran liegen dass es im T450(s) die Topausstattung war und es jetzt eben das WQHD gibt, dennoch ist es für ein Notebook jenseits der 1000€ eine Frechheit.


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

Dann entschuldige ich mich für mein gefährliches Halbwissen. Somit fällt leider auch das 460s mit touch display aus. Schade.

Gibt es schon Meinungen zu dem WQHD Panel im 460s? Hohe Auflösung muss ja noch nichts heißen.

EDIT: Beim Stöbern ist mir gerade aufgefallen das der Kollege hier eig eine echte Alternative sein könnte. Habe bisher alle Apple produkte aus ignoranz ausgeschlossen, da sie mir einfach zu overpriced sind. Vor allem beim iphone.

Apple MacBook Pro Retina 13" 2015 MF839D/A kaufen bei Notebooksbilliger.de!

Lohnt es sich da auf die neue generation zu warten und gibt es irgendwo studenten programme für die dinger?

Von freunden weiß ich halt das vor allem touchpad und auch tastatur hervorragend sind bei diesen geräten.

Kann evtl jemand einen kurzen vergleich zu den 4x0s modellen ziehen falls möglich?


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Hier gibt es ein Review von jemandem der sich die Vollausstattung gegönnt hat: User-Reviews T460s
Ich glaube aber schon dass sich Lenovo bei dem WQHD-Panel nicht hat lumpen lassen. Zumindest die Spezifikationen deuten darauf hin dass es ein angemessener Ersatz für das FullHD-Panel der Vorgänger ist.


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Testbericht.

Sorry, wenn ich hier einen fremden Thread zuspamme, aber ich glaube der TE und ich suchen etwa nach dem gleichen.

Haben die neuen 460s eig alle SSD's über PCIe angeschlossen? Das hatte ich aus den Vorstellungen so wahrgenommen, im Produktdatenblatt steht allerdings SATA als auch PCIe für die SSD's

Lenovo ThinkPad T460s / i5 / 8GB RAM / 256GB SSD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hier zB kann man das überhaupt nicht einsehen. Der Anschluss über PCIe würde mich schon reizen


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube auch, dass wir das gleiche suchen 

Obwohl mich immer etwas davon abhält, für ein Gerät mehr auszugeben, wenn es für den selben Preis auch einen besseren CPU und GPU gibt, hat mich das Lenovo doch irgendwie überzeugt


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Klizzix schrieb:


> Danke für den Testbericht.
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich hier einen fremden Thread zuspamme, aber ich glaube der TE und ich suchen etwa nach dem gleichen.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Anbindung der SSDs und was man wie aufrüsten kann wenn man diese oder jene Konfiguration gekauft hat ist...kompliziert. Weil es mich nicht wirklich interessiert habe ich da nicht den Überblick.
Die Antwort darauf findet sich aber irgendwo auf den letzten 20 Seiten dieses Threads. Zur Not einfach nochmal nach einer Zusammenfassung fragen, ich glaube darüber würden sich auch andere freuen 
ThinkPad Skylake Portfolio Ankündigung (CES 2016)


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Ist das T460s denn auch für ein "Informatik"-Studiengang geeignet, sprich Programmierungen etc.? 

Sorry, ich kenn mich echt nicht aus


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

https://www.lenovocampus.de/_media/pdf/datenblaetter/T460sDSEN.pdf

Das ist das Produktdatenblatt.

Gibt also beides.

Jedoch kann ich weder auf notebooksbilliger noch bei lenovo direkt einsehen ob die 256GB nun per PCIe oder SATA angebunden ist.

EDIT: Ich bin zwar nur Ökonom, allerdings wird es bei mir auch dafür verwendet werden, dh für Schätzungen

Brauch aber ja nur CPU-Leistung, Komfort und schnelle generelle Komponenten (bei mir zB auf die Festplatte, da ständing auf Daten zugegriffen wird) je nach dem welche Schleifen man sich zusammenbastelt.


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Für einen echten Informatiker gibt es eh nur eine Wahl beim Notebook. Ein Thinkpad. 
Für den Informatik-Studenten mit Geld ist das T460s deshalb sicher eine gute Wahl.

Bei Campuspoint im Datenblatt steht es übrigens: angebunden per SATA 2 FAS 5Q  , Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Dann ist ja das T460s die logische Wahl, würde ich behaupten  

Wenn wir uns schon in dem Bereich bis 1200€  bewegen, gibt es eine alternative zum T460s, die man sich vielleicht mal angeguckt haben sollte?


----------



## Klizzix (29. Februar 2016)

Habe oben noch das Macbook Pro 13,3" gehabt, allerdings glaube ich musst du damit eher zur BWL als zur Informatik gehen .

Ansonsten habe ich viel von Asus Zenbooks und Dell 13,3" gelesen als Alternativen, aber bisher hat mich persönlich immer das 460s am meisten begeistert, obwohl ich halt auch nur utube videos und testberichte gelesen habe.

Wie ist das eig generell, wenn mir nach einer das Notebook nicht zusagen will und ich es zurückschicken möchte, auf was sollte ich achten (es sollte ja quasi im originalzustand sein). Wie sollte ich festplatte formatieren etc. das es keine probleme gibt.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

T460s vs. Zenbook? Irgendwelche Unterschiede, Vorteile, Nachteile? Kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Meinst du das UX303? Zenbooks gibts ja in vielen Geschmacksrichtungen.
Eingabegeräte, Wartbarkeit, Garantieart- und Dauer sprechen fürs T460s.
Für die Zenbooks sprechen der Preis und das gefälligere Design.

Was das Zurücksetzen angeht: Kam es ohne Betriebssystem kann man die Platte formatieren. Andernfalls mit der Recovery-Partition auf den Auslieferungszustand zurück setzen. Aber der Händler wird das sowieso nochmal prüfen. deshalb freuen die sich immer riesig wenn Notebooks per Fernabsatzgesetz "ausprobiert" werden.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Jap, das UX303.

Obwohl die noch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte hat. Nunja, aber das T460s ist halt schon sehr überzeugend


----------



## flotus1 (29. Februar 2016)

Das T460s wird es auch mit einer dedizierten 930m geben, allerdings wohl nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (29. Februar 2016)

Ja, hab ich auch schon gehört, aber würde so oder so den Rahmen sprengen


----------



## Klizzix (3. März 2016)

Bin jetzt bei der weiteren Suche noch auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen.

2 FW   DGE, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 p fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

Für ein wenig Aufpreis scheint mir dieses Modell doch deutlich potenter zu sein von der Rechenleistung her.

Und die paar Gramm mehr sollten denke ich auch nichts an der Portabilität des Gerätes ändern denke ich.

Gibt es dazu schon Informationen, vor allem bezüglich zum Vergleich mit dem t460s und was das full hd panel des t460p so kann.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (3. März 2016)

Da steht in der Beschreibung auch etwas von: "mattes & blickwinkelstabiles 35 cm (14.0") *Full-HD* oder
*WQHD* (2560 x 1440) Display mit *IPS-Technologie*".

Vielleicht muss man mal abwarten bis das Ding draußen ist...


----------



## flotus1 (3. März 2016)

Die Panels sind wie üblich innerhalb einer Baureihe die gleichen.
Rechenleistung ist tatsächlich mehr vorhanden, aber nur wenn du mehrere Kerne parallel nutzen kannst. Die reine single-core-Leistung ist nicht viel besser. Und die Grafik ist natürlich ein wenig schneller (HD 530 vs HD 520)
Größter Nachteil gegenüber dem T460s: es hat nur einen Akku und kann damit maximal auf 72 Wh Kapazität gebracht werden. In Kombination mit dem durstigeren Prozessor sinken so die erreichbaren Akkulaufzeiten deutlich. Und natürlich kann man so den Akku nicht im Betrieb wechseln.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (3. März 2016)

Denke man muss eh erstmal abwarten, was das Ding nachher kostet mit allem drum und dran.

Eine Frage die ich mir noch stelle:

Ist es schwer in den Lenovos den RAM selbst zu erweitern?


----------



## flotus1 (3. März 2016)

Nein, wer das bei einem Desktop schafft der schafft es auch bei einem Notebook.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (3. März 2016)

Ich glaube, dass ich das packe


----------



## Klizzix (4. März 2016)

Ich habe mich nun zu 99% für das normale T460 entschieden.

Die 300g weniger des t460s sind kein Aufpreis von 300 Euro wert und ansonsten sind nur die displays und ddr3/ddr4 ram unterschiedlich.

Dafür gibt es den wechselbaren Akku der länger hält, denke das t460 ist ein gutes gerät für 900 euro


----------



## m3ntozz911 (4. März 2016)

@flotus1 Wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen T460 und T460s aus deiner Perspektive?


----------



## m3ntozz911 (7. März 2016)

Ist es überhaupt möglich bei dem T460s den Akku eigenständig zu wechseln? Im Datenblatt steht, dass dieser fest integriert sei, was jedoch nciht unbedingt heißen muss, d ass man ihn nicht wechseln kann?


----------



## flotus1 (7. März 2016)

Man kann ihn natürlich wechseln, er ist nicht festgeklebt oder so.
Allerdings ist er keine sogenannte CRU (customer replacable unit). Streng genommen verlierst du beim selber tauschen deine Garantieansprüche.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (7. März 2016)

Ok, aber der Akku sollte die Garantiezeit überleben. Danach ist es ja eh egal. Gut, danke nochmal, dann ist das T460s wahrscheinlich mein Modell


----------



## flotus1 (8. März 2016)

Wenn ihr noch etwas an euch halten könnt: die Tests bei Notebookcheck stehen demnächst an. Das T460p macht den Anfang. Wie es aussieht ist das FullHD-Panel nicht so schlecht wie erwartet. Nur eben nicht übermäßig hell, aber das hat Tradition bei Lenovo, ebenso wie grenzwertig ausgelegte Kühlsysteme für Full-Voltage CPUs 
Test Lenovo ThinkPad T46 p Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## m3ntozz911 (8. März 2016)

Auf die Tests wollte ich so oder so noch warten, aber danke für den Hinweis!
Bin auf den Test des T460s gespannt...

EDIT: Hab auch gerade gesehen, dass notebookcheck am 04.03 zwei T460s erhalten haben, also kann es nicht mehr solange dauern!


----------



## m3ntozz911 (11. März 2016)

Test ist draußen! 

Test Lenovo ThinkPad T46 s (Core i7, WQHD) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## flotus1 (11. März 2016)

Hmmm.
Dass der Akku beim T460s zwar segmentiert, aber trotzdem nicht wechselbar/erweiterbar ist war mir nicht klar. Das ist ja mal ein völlig bescheuertes Konzept bei dem einer der beiden Akkus ständig gequält wird und dementsprechend früh nachlassen wird.
Das Display ist Lenovo-typisch eine Frechheit für Geräte dieser Preisklasse.
Ich weiß zwar wie NBC zu einer Gesamtbewertung von 91% kommt, für mich spiegelt das aber nicht die "Usability" des Notebooks wieder. Da sind Spielreien wie die PCIe-SSD viel zu hoch bewertet. Persönlich würde ich eher zum Vorgänger greifen wenn ich gerade so viel Geld für ein Notebook ausgeben wollte. Tatsächlich habe ich mich aber für den Vor-Vorgänger entschieden weil sich ein günstiges Angebot aufgetan hat.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (12. März 2016)

Mhmmmm....dann muss ich mal gucken welcher T450/T450s mir zu spricht  

Danke für den Tipp!

@flotus1 du empfiehlst doch oft eine seite auf der man B-Ware. etc. kaufen kann. WIe heißt diese Seite nochmal?


----------



## trigger831 (12. März 2016)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> Mhmmmm....dann muss ich mal gucken welcher T450/T450s mir zu spricht
> 
> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> @flotus1 du empfiehlst doch oft eine seite auf der man B-Ware. etc. kaufen kann. WIe heißt diese Seite nochmal?



Denke,er wird wohl thinkspot.de | Notebooks vom Feinsten oder evtl. auch LapStore.de - Notebooks, Tablets, PCs und Zubehör meinen. In der Bucht kannst du ab und an auch mal nen Schnapper machen. thinkspot.de kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch empfehlen.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (12. März 2016)

thinkspot.de war es  Werde so oder so mal Ausschau halten! Vielen Dank!


----------



## m3ntozz911 (17. März 2016)

Hat hier jemand Tipps , was man so alles vielleicht beachten sollte? Zum Beispiel, wenn man über Kleinanzeigen sich ein Gerät zulegen möchte? Hab jetzt mal nach mehr Bildern gefragt, aber gibt es vielleicht noch irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

So teure Notebooks bei Kleinanzeigen immer persönlich abholen. Vorher genaue Infos zu Akkuzustand und Garantiestatus einholen.


----------



## Noofuu (17. März 2016)

Und wenn man es abholt ausgiebig testen.


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

Das natürlich auch, ja. Wobei es schwierig werden könnte ein Angebot zu finden das dieses hier toppt: Thinkpad T45 s – Typ 2 BX-S AB   | thinkspot.de


----------



## Noofuu (17. März 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Das natürlich auch, ja. Wobei es schwierig werden könnte ein Angebot zu finden das dieses hier toppt: Thinkpad T45s – Typ 2BX-SAB | thinkspot.de



Warum sind diese Notebooks immer so Teuer? Die Hardware die verbaut ist kann es ja nicht sein, liegt es nur an der Verarbeitung oder am Display ?


----------



## WaldemarE (17. März 2016)

koMahR schrieb:


> Warum sind diese Notebooks immer so Teuer? Die Hardware die verbaut ist kann es ja nicht sein, liegt es nur an der Verarbeitung oder am Display ?



Es ist halt die Verarbeitung und die Garantie


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

Eingabegeräte, Verarbeitung, Garantie, Business-Features, Wartbarkeit, Materialien...


----------



## m3ntozz911 (18. März 2016)

Ja das Angebot hab ich auch schon die ganze Zeit auf dem Schirm


----------

